
Buddhist Econ: Prioritizing People Over Products and Creativity Over Consumption - eevilspock
https://www.brainpickings.org/2014/07/07/buddhist-economics-schumacher/?utm_content=buffer9eb1a&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
hackuser
It's "Buddhist" to prioritze people over products?

